# Cutting budgie nails



## Budgie fanatic (Jun 16, 2021)

How often do you need to cut your budgies nails? I feel as if one of my budgies nails have gone long.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As mentioned in this sticky: *








Nail Trimming


Nail Trimming Most budgies will not require their nails be trimmed if they are provided with a variety of natural wood perches with differing diameters. (Natural wood perches are not referring to dowel wood perches that normally come with cages.) Additionally, having a pediiperch, and...




www.talkbudgies.com




* budgie nails usually don't require clipping as long as they have plenty of varied diameter natural wood perches to keep their feet limber and their nails naturally at the adequate length  Only occasionally do some budgies have such long nails that they need to be trimmed.

I've had my girl for 9 years and have never had to trim her nails once~


----------

